# TTOC Membership number



## Loose Wheel Nuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Just joined the TTOC and received my membership number which is 850. How do I add my membership number banner so it appears on my posts? :? :? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Follow the instructions below. 
H.

All it requires is an email to [email protected], telling me your TTF logon (so I can put it in the correct sub-dir on our server), and your TTOC membership number *


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

DIRY used to do them IIRC. He has not been around for a while though :?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sim said:


> DIRY used to do them IIRC. He has not been around for a while though :?


Or Harold will do it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

> Or Harold will do it


Not me, I'm just the messenger. :wink: 
H.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Give me 5 mins


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Loose Wheel Nuts said:


> Just joined the TTOC and received my membership number which is 850. How do I add my membership number banner so it appears on my posts? :? :? :?


Edit your forum profile and add this to it. For more info on sig pics refer to the sticky thread in Off-Topic 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00850/00850.gif


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,

I could do with the same if possible. I've emailed the TTOC address, but for good measure, my membership number is 00798. Didn't want to put it on here 'til I actually had a car ;-)

Much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Give me 5 mins. 

Oh and I'll move this thread to the TTOC board when I get back


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00798/00798.gif


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

That was quick! Thanks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hello Nutts,

Please can I have one too....number 801.

Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The jpg's look cleaner 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00850/00850.jpg









http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00798/00798.jpg









http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00801/00801.jpg


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Why isn't it showing? :?










Edit your post and copy and paste the whole line into your sig in your profile


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've edited your post... if you edit your post you will see what I've done


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey hey hey!

Fantastic!

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem


----------



## Loose Wheel Nuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Nutts still struggling can you help :? :? :?


----------



## Loose Wheel Nuts (Nov 29, 2005)

MikeyG / Nutts - Test reply and thanks for your help. Hope your new TT (30th January) is fab. I'm sure it will be    

I can see from my reply that I'm stiil doing something wrong. I put it in the signature box. Wrong place? Right place? :? :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad it wasn't just me - I was feeling a bit  !


----------



## Loose Wheel Nuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeees!! Done it. I missed the slash, oo err missus.  I should learn to read things properly. Thanks again for everybodys help


----------



## Minty (Dec 31, 2005)

nutts said:


> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00798/00798.gif


Sorry, my turn to be a pain. Can I have one please :? Membership number 00844. Did send an e-mail last week but maybe this got lost :roll:

Many thanks,

Stuart.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Minty said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00798/00798.gif
> ...


Can't ftp till Friday night, but will do it when I arrive back home Stuart


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh dear, these new members coming fast! Sorry, me too, please when you get time! Membership number 857, SteveT
Thanks....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> That was quick! Thanks


Mike

This one http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00798/00798.jpg is a better one to use.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Oh dear, these new members coming fast! Sorry, me too, please when you get time! Membership number 857, SteveT
> Thanks....


Will do it on Fri night


----------



## Minty (Dec 31, 2005)

nutts said:


> Minty said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Many thanks Chairman - sorry to be a pain


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00844/00844.jpg









http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00857/00857.jpg


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry to be dim, I thought that I would have to include this link in my signature box for it to add my TTOC number. How does it work, please?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SteveT said:


> Sorry to be dim, I thought that I would have to include this link in my signature box for it to add my TTOC number. How does it work, please?


You need to add the img tags at either end:

Like this (but remove the spaces between the brackets)

[img ]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00857/00857.jpg[ /img]










(If you click the quote button on this message you will see how it's done...and you can cut and paste the whole [img.... line (the 2nd one, without the spaces) into you profile sig box :wink: )

HTH


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

Or even, many thanks now I have deleted the final space!


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Me as well..... :!: 00823


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HOMMER said:


> Me as well..... :!: 00823


Friday evening as previous


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

just noticed mine has gone ...

please sir,..... can I have some more ?

Member no 00034 Thanks Mark :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> just noticed mine has gone ...
> 
> please sir,..... can I have some more ?
> 
> Member no 00034 Thanks Mark :wink:


Hi John

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56861

Hopefully it should solve your problem, but if not post up and we'll go from there


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Perfecto Mark, cheers mate.

:wink:


----------

